# Good Car Related Quotes



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

i have seen many neat and interesting quotes on this forum and i thought i would try to get a list of them.

"Good cars get you from point A to point B, Great cars just get you into trouble"- Redline


----------



## smolck (Jul 2, 2007)

Great cars are hard to come by, wives are easily replaced


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

From a guy who's had brakes go bad (or any Toyota owner!): 

It is good to go, but it is better to stop.


On traction: 

Four-wheel-drive will get you stuck in places you could NEVER make it with two-wheel-drive.


----------



## silver69camaro (May 28, 2009)

If it has t1ts or wheels, it will give you problems.


----------



## catso (Dec 7, 2009)

smolck said:


> Great cars are hard to come by, wives are easily replaced


 Divorce lawyers are even more expensive than mechanics.


----------



## catso (Dec 7, 2009)

When in doubt, go home.


----------



## bimmerboy2051 (Oct 19, 2009)

Keep your dipstick where it belongs?


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

women r like cars, the better they look the more they cost.


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

MicahO said:


> From a guy who's had brakes go bad (or any Toyota owner!):
> 
> It is good to go, but it is better to stop.
> 
> ...


who needs brakes when u drive a manual!


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

"Who needs brakes ? Anyone can make a car that goes slow , it takes a genius to make a car that goes fast ."


"Drivers should be like lightbulbs...plug them in and they work"

"Keep your mouth shut and your right foot down"


All the above quotes are paraphrasing Enzo Ferrari


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

"That`ll buff right out"....


----------



## catso (Dec 7, 2009)

Fast Bob said:


> "That`ll buff right out"....


 :rofl:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

automechanic7 said:


> women r like cars, the better they look the more they cost.


hahahahhahahahha omg i love it !


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> hahahahhahahahha omg i love it !


you must lead a very expensive life then.


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

jonathan2263 said:


> "Who needs brakes ? Anyone can make a car that goes slow , it takes a genius to make a car that goes fast ."
> 
> "Drivers should be like lightbulbs...plug them in and they work"
> 
> ...


Enzo Ferrari was a VERY SMART man.:rofl:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

"I just came from the dealer, and BOY does my ass hurt !!!"


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Understeer is when you hit the wall with the front of your car, oversteer is when you hit the wall with the back of your car.
Horsepower is how hard you hit the wall, and torque is how far you take the wall with you.


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Gig103 said:


> Understeer is when you hit the wall with the front of your car, oversteer is when you hit the wall with the back of your car.
> Horsepower is how hard you hit the wall, and torque is how far you take the wall with you.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> "That`ll buff right out"....


:rofl: The best auto quote of all time!



MicahO said:


> Four-wheel-drive will get you stuck in places you could NEVER make it with two-wheel-drive.


I can attest to that as well


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

someone on this forum has this as their sig, but ill put it on her anyway.
"Power is nothing without control"-Pirelli


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

A lot of people go through life doing things badly. Racing***8217;s important to men who do it well. When you***8217;re racing, it... it***8217;s life. Anything that happens before or after... is just waiting. ~ Steve McQueen in Le Mans

If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough. ~ Mario Andretti

Driving a fast Honda is like coming out of the closet. You might surprise everyone at first, but in the end you're still gay. ~ Unknown


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tangent said:


> If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough. ~ Mario Andretti


very true!:thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

" The most important nut in the car is the one behind the wheel"
-some random instructor I had


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

"Jet Focking Black"


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

"Simplicate, then add lightness" 
"Adding power makes you faster on the straights, while subtracting weight makes you faster everywhere."
~Colin Chapman, founder of Lotus and legendary race car designer


----------



## catso (Dec 7, 2009)

It's still got that new car smell!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Gig103 said:


> Understeer is when you hit the wall with the front of your car, oversteer is when you hit the wall with the back of your car.
> Horsepower is how hard you hit the wall, and torque is how far you take the wall with you.


Reminds me of this:


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

"I spent a lot of my money on booze, birds (women) and fast cars -- the rest I just squandered."

George Best


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Manu said:


> "I spent a lot of my money on booze, birds (women) and fast cars -- the rest I just squandered."
> 
> George Best


it sounds to me like he squandered about 2/3s of his money, on booze and women.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

automechanic7 said:


> it sounds to me like he squandered about 2/3s of his money, on booze and women.


Agreed about the booze.

But I'm a sucker for fast women 

"When I die, I want to die like my grandfather, who died peacefully
in his sleep. Not screaming in panic like the passengers in his car."


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

bimmerboy2051 said:


> Keep your dipstick where it belongs?


You can pull your dipstick out, just don't forget to clean it before you put it back in.


----------



## automechanic7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Manu said:


> Agreed about the booze.
> 
> But I'm a sucker for fast women
> 
> ...


yea im a sucker for women 2. (who in their right mind isnt) i like the grandpa quote.


----------



## ALex6655320 (Mar 14, 2010)

Always remember that stop lights timed for 35mph are also timed for 70mph


----------

